
How Proactive IT Infrastructure Monitoring Can Improve Your Business - rsmolin
https://www.romexsoft.com/blog/proactive-it-monitoring/
======
Scullwm
Yes, monitoring an infrastructure uptime seems outdated. Teams now need
performance and release monitoring.

